# Knee Issues



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Fellas,

I haven't been able to run for a month. My knee feels unstable. The pain is in the rear. It's most painful at night when I shift positions while in bed. The Doc didn't see anything on an x-ray. Any ideas?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Look at some kind of arthirdis or gout, if it starts to swell then a calture can be drawen.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

I went hiking up a 1,000 yard hill with my son. On the way day my knees were getting really painful and after that they’d get painful when walking on the flat. I started taking two teaspoons of cod liver oil and in just a few days the pain was gone.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Kobo said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I haven't been able to run for a month. My knee feels unstable. The pain is in the rear. It's most painful at night when I shift positions while in bed. The Doc didn't see anything on an x-ray. Any ideas?


I don't think some of the typical ligament injuries show up on x-rays. Since you are in pain, the doctor should have talked about what's next as far as testing. Maybe MRI. It might also help to support it with a knee brace for a while, but not long term, since you don't want the area to weaken. Seems like my box of various braces filled up shortly after the 40th birthday.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Sharp pain upon flexion or extension, or persistent achey pain?

MRI or scope if it persists.

Stretching, icing, or ibuprofen help at all? Never, ever, underestimate the benefits of icing an injury.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Get over to a specialist. Halien is correct - an x-ray won't show ligament or soft tissue damage. 

AFEH - good info on the fish oil. 

I'm suffering with bad arthritis in both knees to the point of bone on bone in the left one. Been on anti-inflammatories, fish oil, glucosamine/chondroitin and finally every six months a set of 3 painful shots of Synvisc (replacement joint fluid made from rooster comb). With the Synvisc, I'm mobile and relatively pain free for about 6 months. It beats knee replacement - especially since I'm only 46!

Get to a specialist though. It might be a strain of some sort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Sharp pain upon flexion or extension, or persistent achey pain?
> 
> MRI or scope if it persists.
> 
> Stretching, icing, or ibuprofen help at all? Never, ever, underestimate the benefits of icing an injury.



Sharp pain on extention. Pain sometimes when going down stairs but not going up. Running is not really painful but I can tell the knee isn't stable. 

Thanks fellas. I'll get some cod liver oil and see about an MRI.


----------



## LexusNexus (Aug 19, 2011)

Its not a Gout for sure. 
I have a same problem. After playing ice hockey and soccer for 20 years I have ACL and PCL (anterior cruciate ligament) tear in my Right knee. I also have Menisci Tear in my Left Knee. All from running (7 miles every day) 
1st Schedule an appt to Sport Orthopaedic Doctor, make sure his specialty is knees.
2nd Do some research abot Prolo Therapy (its expensive)
3rd Before you consider surgery look into every possible option Physical Therapy (Ultrasound might help)
4th Get a brace and stop running and exercising for couple weeks.


----------



## LexusNexus (Aug 19, 2011)

I dont know what city you are, if you are in Los Angeles I went to Sports Medicine group who treats LA Lakers, LA Dodgers, LA kings and etc.


----------

